# Activated carbon?



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

I was wondering how many planted tank people use activated carbon.
Anybody try one of the "Organics" test kits?
Any and all comments welcome.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

If you're using carbon for clarifying, removing impurities, particulates, or discolorations, try using Seachem Purigen instead, as it does a far better job than carbon, imo & e, without removing beneficial fert or trace elements as well.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice. A poll. 
I haven't used carbon since throwing away the original carbon bag that came with my old old old penguin 100 which Diztrd has. I've had more better results without carbon.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I've heard only bad things about carbon...only time I see any reason to use it is in the removal of medication after medicating a tank. Other then that, it has been linked to HITH, dirties easily, expires fast, is expensive, and doesnt do much 0-0


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

Activated Carbon adsorbs chemicals nicely which is why its great for medication removal etc. BUT, in a planted tank, it'll tend to adsorb some of the nutrients you need too. From what I remember its really bad for breaking down chelated iron which is the form the plants need. I think UV lights have a penchant for doing that too...causing chemicals to oxidize into unusable forms but you should probably ask a chemist/double-check what I am saying.

Thanks!
verkion


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

mostly pure coincidence, the tanks i have used it on have been the two tanks i would label as death tanks, just everything seemed to have died in them.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

good poll, learn something new everyday


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Nice. A poll.
> I haven't used carbon since throwing away the original carbon bag that came with my old old old penguin 100 which Diztrbd has. I've had more better results without carbon.


lol surprised you remember that. I still have that filter running on a 25g along side an AC20 and I haven't bought a cartridge for it in a long time. I stripped the fiber & carbon from the plastic frame and just sew a new pad on it w/o the carbon now. Besides that.... 8 pads for $1 from the dollar store compared to $6- $7 for each cartridge most places is a no-brainer lol

I don't see any difference with the carbon. Probably have done better w/o it myself also. I only use it when I used meds as stated by others.


----------



## somebody6628 (Oct 17, 2011)

Count me as one who doesn't use it.

Just another regular expense that I can't see any direct effect from.


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

discuspaul said:


> If you're using carbon for clarifying, removing impurities, particulates, or discolorations, try using Seachem Purigen instead, as it does a far better job than carbon, imo & e, without removing beneficial fert or trace elements as well.


In hindsight,I wish I had included a catergory for adsorbents like Purigen.
Hopefully,those who use them will speak up in the thread.

May I ask,How much Purigen you use and how often you recharge?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

A lot of members on BCA use purigen. I recall a long discussion on purigen, can't believe it's already been a year.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/purigen-5447/


----------

